

So you wanna be a freelancer? - iwarshak
http://ianwarshak.posterous.com/working-as-a-freelancer

======
bradhe
Excellent post. I did a stint as a freelancer for a while and this is on
target for sure.

I've been riding a cube for about 2 years now and I'm starting to get tired of
it, though. On top of that I'd like to have some more time to work on my
startup.

Thus, I'd like to get back in to freelancing. Even though I _did_ freelance at
one point I was never in a place where I had to _look_ for work -- it always
just fell in to my lap. Does anyone have any advice on how I can get started
looking for clients?

